# log truck driver electrocuted in maine



## 371groundie (Jun 26, 2012)

Tree service owner electrocuted | The Kennebec Journal, Augusta, ME

he set up way to close to the wires. his whole family is in the woods business. lets all learn from his mistake.


----------



## Ductape (Jun 29, 2012)

R.I.P.

Sure seems like a bad year for tree guys.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 30, 2012)

That picture is indeed worth a thousand words. He gambled, and he lost. RIP.


----------

